
Sparkfun Software Defined Radio - mhb
https://www.sparkfun.com/products/15027
======
mhb
The LimeSDR is a low cost, open source, apps-enabled software defined radio
(SDR) platform that can be used to support just about any type of wireless
communication standard. With the LimeSDR, you will be provided with a hardware
platform for developing and prototyping high-performance and logic-intensive
digital and RF designs using Altera’s Cyclone IV FPGA and Lime Microsystems
LMS7002M transceiver. LimeSDR can send and receive UMTS, LTE, GSM, LoRa,
Bluetooth, Zigbee, RFID, and Digital Broadcasting, to name but a few.

